# Is Sirius XM going totally uncensored??????!!!!!!!!!



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Back when I just had XM Radio I listened to Flight 26. Of course, Flight 26 and The Pulse were combined. A song I had heard on Flight 26 was from a group called "Panic Attack" and they were singing about a wedding (sorry I don't remember the exact name of the song). And they sang about overhearing people talking about the wedding.
And what the people said was "what a beautiful wedding it was but it's ashame the groom's bride was a ?" I never could understand what the word was because the music kicked up at that point. Now since the song had the refrain in it--"haven't you people ever heard of closing the d*mn door"--I thought why didn't they make it plain what the groom's bride was? Well tonight I heard the song on The Pulse. And guess what I found out? The groom's bride was a wh*re. And the refrain was actually "closing the G*d D*mn door". Now I don't know if the people that had Sirius with The Pulse when this song first came out heard the version I heard tonight, but Flight 26 was obviously playing a censored version of the song. Talking about a jolt--I had heard that kind of language before, but to hear it in a song that I was used to hearing being sung in a different way was a bit much for me! Oh well at least I now know what the groom's bride was :lol:


----------



## jbeskow (Oct 25, 2008)

I listened to the Squizz (sp?) when it was just XM and I know for sure they would sing what some would consider "vulgar" language or cursing. But I'm okay with it since I am actually against censorship. I prefer to hear music the way the creator/artist intended, if I don't like it I don't have to listen to it, but that is just my opinion. 

I am actually surprised you heard the censored version previously. I thought that was suppose to be one of the selling points to satellite radio is that is was not censored.

Although I should probably add I usually don't go around swearing much at all because I think it makes people sound unintelligent especially if it is over used.


----------



## pnyberg (Oct 31, 2007)

jbeskow said:


> I listened to the Squizz (sp?) when it was just XM and I know for sure they would sing what some would consider "vulgar" language or cursing. But I'm okay with it since I am actually against censorship. I prefer to hear music the way the creator/artist intended, if I don't like it I don't have to listen to it, but that is just my opinion.
> 
> I am actually surprised you heard the censored version previously. I thought that was suppose to be one of the selling points to satellite radio is that is was not censored.
> 
> Although I should probably add I usually don't go around swearing much at all because I think it makes people sound unintelligent especially if it is over used.


I think what Sirius needs is clearer labeling on their channels. I have XM in one car and Sirius in the other, and XMs explicit channels have "-XL" attached to the name of the channel. On Sirius I do not find this. I am not against censorship, I listen to a lot of those channels, but as a parent, my 8 year old doesn't need to. Better info on the displays is a start.

Pete Nyberg


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

pnyberg said:


> I think what Sirius needs is clearer labeling on their channels. I have XM in one car and Sirius in the other, and XMs explicit channels have "-XL" attached to the name of the channel. On Sirius I do not find this. I am not against censorship, I listen to a lot of those channels, but as a parent, my 8 year old doesn't need to. Better info on the displays is a start.
> 
> Pete Nyberg


I am a parent and I'm against censorship especially when it comes to works of art/music/writing/film. On the other hand, I fully agree with you on labeling and parental controls. Sirius will block channels for you if you request this be done. Give them a call with the receiver in question and the list you want blocked.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

I personally wished the group would have just left it at "closing the d*mn door". I don't like G*d and D*mn put together myself. And now since I found out what the groom's bride was I would like to know if The Pulse always played the uncensored version of the song? Because XM's Flight 26 always played the censored version of the song.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Then the song more then likely wouldn't be edited.

Whoever started this precedent is an idiot. Typically in edited movies, music and TV, Damn is alright, but Godd*mn is not, ass is fine and dandy but assh*le is not. Profanity, and how asinine and absurd the idea that there are certain words that are 'bad' has always been an interest of mine. And if you pay attention in TV shows on the networks (NYPD Blue) on cable (The Shield) for the most part, where they say it, , sh*t is never said, it's always bullsh*t. And there is a context issue with the word dick. 'Man, that guy is such a dick' is an acceptable use of the word, but not 'Keep your d*ck in your pants'. This is all so stupid if you think about it.

I also get a kick out of some radio edits, words like pills and guns are edited out. What the hell is wrong with society?


----------



## Zieglermd (Mar 4, 2008)

Sirius (The Pulse) was always uncensored. XM (Flight 26) was censored. For a few days after the combining of the channels, there was censorship but it seems that the programming has returned to the Sirius format.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Flight 26 did play radio edits, but not as bad as FM.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Zieglermd said:


> Sirius (The Pulse) was always uncensored. XM (Flight 26) was censored. For a few days after the combining of the channels, there was censorship but it seems that the programming has returned to the Sirius format.


Thanks :sunsmile: I love it that I can always come to DBSTalk and get an answer to my questions  However, I wish I would have known that about The Pulse BEFORE I heard that song--it would have been less of a jolt :lol: But it never would have occured to me to ask if The Pulse was censored or uncensored UNTIL I heard that song :nono: So I guess I had to get that jolt  While I personally do not use the language in that song myself I am glad I finally got to hear the song as it was written :hurah:


----------



## thestaton (Aug 14, 2008)

Only two channels are advertised as censored.  Hits 1 & The Heat.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

thestaton said:


> Only two channels are advertised as censored. Hits 1 & The Heat.


Well I guess they are almost totally uncensored. I have no problem with that. In fact isn't that one of the points people make about Sat. Radio--they can say and play things that other radios can't?


----------

